
Tesla and Other Domestic Brands Take Big Steps Backwards in Reliability Rankings - clouddrover
https://www.consumerreports.org/media-room/press-releases/2018/10/consumer_reports_annual_reliability_survey_tesla_and_other_domestic_brands_take_big_steps_backwards_in_rankings11/
======
masonic
Note that they categorize "domestic" by nameplate only, not country of
manufacture. The falling Ford Fusions for the North American market are all
made in Mexico, for one example.

